# A Little Bragging about Babs



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am still down a kennel, and the ground isn't dry enough from them to get a concrete truck back there, and make the new kennels for me, so Babs has been accompanying me to many of my jobs. 

Often she is left in my car with the windows down and back open, while I go out many times to bring her water or to let her potty. She likes the crate and is happy to go back in there. 

But she also likes my nieces. 

Last week I took her for a walk with Andrea who is 3 and a half. And both she and Andrea loved it. 

And I have been taking her to see the girls, Analisa and Elena, most Sundays. For a while I was just leaving her home, but the day is long. Sometimes I take Bear or Heidi or Joy or Hepzibah instead, but usually its Babs. 

Yesterday, it was hot and I took the crate out and put it in the shed in the back. My niece's nanny had just dropped them off, and Analisa led her adult daughter back into the shed to see Babs. Uhg! I did not know until I saw them leaving the shed. But all was good, Babs did not even bark. Good Girl! 

My nieces are between 35 and 40 pounds. Babs currently doubles their weight. But I let them walk her to the park and back. Analisa walked her there, and she is a natural. I did not have to say much, and Babs walked right at her side, not pulling at all. Elena who is a little larger and a little younger, needed a little more guidance, but she and Babs did really good, and all the time the leash was loose. Sometimes Elena was closer to Babs' butt than her shoulder though. I taught her what to do if Babs' crowded her off the sidewalk, and how to turn in a circle to the right or left giving a WITH ME command or a BACK command respectfully.

And I got some free packets of puppy food at puppy class Saturday. I have been feeding these to Babsy. Yesterday it was Fromm Gold Puppy or something like that. I opened the package and put it on the porch and put some of the kibbles in my hand for her to eat. Each of the girls took kibbles and put them into their hands for her to eat. She was so gentle.

At the park I held the leash, all but at the water fountain. There I needed Elena to work the water, while I cupped my hands to make a bowl, and Analisa held the leash. Each of them needed to try and make a bowl to hold the water in too, LOL. Babs was very polite and drank from each of our hands. 

There was a kid who was riding a motorized scooter/scateboard razor thingy. The kid came over and told me her Grandmother had a dog just like Babs. I was polite I hope, but really wasn't thrilled about letting her come over and pet Babs. Babs was staying cool in the shade. And the girl did not ask and went away. But when we came back around after our last water break, and were now leaving. The girl was explaining the scooter to a boy. We walked on by. After a while I heard the scooter and took Babs over to the fence, behind which they were playing baseball. I was about 3 feet tops away from the path with Babs next to the fence. The path was only 2-3 feet wide and the scooter was in the middle of it. The little girl was running between the scooter and me! Literally, she was running up on me and the dog from behind me. 

I was fussed but Babs wasn't phased at all. 

Sometimes we hear about all the problems people have with their dogs. Babs and Jenna did go to the bike path when they were puppies -- I had more energy almost eight years ago, and they encountered skateboards, and bicycles, and strollers. They went to classes, and they went to parades. 

It really is true that with patience and consistentcy and persistance, in another 9 years, your dog will be the best dog in the neighborhood. Babs will be eight in August, and she's just about there. 

I am proud of her. :wub:

ETA: After 1AM when I was heading for home, I stopped uptown here and released Babs. Off lead, without command, she fell in step beside me. We walked down to Circle K, and I put her on a sit stay, and went in and fixed us a hot dog. We walked back up the street and she ended up with most of the meat, and I ended up with most of the bun, LOL!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats Babs! You certainly deserved your hot dog


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Good girl, Babs!! Good owner, Sue!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Well done Babs 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Show em how its done Babs!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Good job Babs!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is great. Babs you are a great breed ambassador. Hope you enjoyed your hot dog. Selzer you have alot to be proud of.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job for the entire family!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good girl Babs.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like a great day spent together with your dog! IMO, those are the best days! Good girl, Babs!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks all. Babs was on vacation today. I think she is lying on my bed right now. Bear came with me to escort the little buggers as they got their first Puppy Bath at PetsMart, and then on to class this evening. She was really good -- not Babs. She started out popping up and down like a jack in the box, but eventually she settled and we actually did quite a bit of loose leash walking, and some rally moves. She was good at everything in class today except the stays at the end. More work. 

The bugs were eating us though. And the thunder was rolling. I drove home in the worst thunder/lightning storm I have ever seen.


----------

